# R.I.P. Grand Master Joe Lewis



## scottie (Aug 31, 2012)

[h=6]This  morning at 10:45am martial arts Master of over 40 years Joe Lewis,  peacefully passed away, with his family by his side. Grand Master Lewis  was a fore runner and an A class guy that paved the way. Missed but not  Forgotten. R.I.P. Grand Master Lewis.[/h]*I got the opportunity to attend one of his seminars. He seemed super nice, and was a great teacher.   *


----------



## Omar B (Aug 31, 2012)

RIP Joe.

Thread already made - http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/105040-Joe-Lewis?p=1515359#post1515359


----------



## seasoned (Aug 31, 2012)

Rip.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2012)

R.i.P.

He was one of the MA Giants of my youth


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 31, 2012)

.


----------



## andy.m (Aug 31, 2012)

Another sad loss to the martial arts.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2012)

.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 6, 2012)

rest in peace, Master Lewis. He inspired me in my training.


----------

